# Problem with increasing maxdsiz



## Banishing (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello dear FreeBSD-Board,

I've got a big problem now. I tried to install FreeBSD 8.2 and all went good. I even could modify my kernel. But something's very strange to me. Whenever I try to add *kern.maxdsiz* to my /boot/loader.conf the server won't boot again. It's not important how big it is. I tried with 1GB, 2GB, 3GB and 768MB.

I even tried it with adding maxdsiz to the kernel - without any success. My system is FreeBSD 8.2 32 Bit (i386). Other options in /boot/loader.conf aren't working, too. Even if I try to add other options the server won't reboot again. No matter if I installed a modified kernel or not. And yes, I tried only adding maxdsiz to /boot/loader.conf without success.

It's great that I've got a rescue system with which I can reinstall FreeBSD very easy. But I tried maxdsiz for more than 6 times and I don't know what I should do next.

I hope someone can help me.


----------



## vivek (Apr 26, 2011)

You need to set in bytes

```
kern.maxdsiz=142422424
```

I think this option was removed from 7.x and above.


----------



## Banishing (Apr 26, 2011)

As I tried it first time I used the command I found in a guide for MySQL. It was written in bytes and it didn't work for me.

Really? Mhh.. But why? I need to set the limit higher..


----------



## vivek (Apr 26, 2011)

You can see the current limits using

```
limits -Hd
```

On 7.x AMD64 it is set to 32GB. I'm not sure about 32bit systems as all servers here runs on 64bit system.


----------



## Banishing (Apr 26, 2011)

```
Resource limits (current):
  datasize               524288 kB
```


----------

